# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Một số đồ cho anh em thích chế và nghiên cứu về Robot chiêm ngưỡng

## imechavn

1. Khớp xoay, có thể dùng cho lắp vào máy phần bàn tay của robot, cơ cấu xoay phôi cho máy phay cnc loại nhỏ...



video về cơ cấu:


2. Cơ cấu robot của hàng IAI:




.....
Còn tiếp tục....

----------


## imechavn

Bộ điều khiển nguyên bản bị lỗi, bác có nhu cầu tôi sẽ thiết kế được theo ý của bác.

----------


## longnguyenkd10

hay lắm bác

----------

